# Arkansas Clubs and Tournaments



## jdouthit (Jun 18, 2009)

You can check with the Arkansas Bowhunters Association, http://www.arkansasbowhunters.org/. There is a club up there close to Jonesboro, but they are not ABA affiliated. They sort of do things their own way and choose to fly solo. I think that is why it isn't very big. You can also check out http://www.arkansashunting.net for some information on club shoots around Arkansas. The guy that runs the club up close to Jonesboro is a member on that board.


----------



## duckiesso (Feb 13, 2011)

*ShellShocked Outdoors*



musgraves said:


> I am new and I was wanting to get into tournament shooting and was wondering why there isn't any clubs or tournaments in northeast arkansas and what do I or can I do to start one? What do I need to do to make it a legitimate club? I also want to have a youth club with it to promote archery to the kids in my community and area. i have never started anything like this but I do think with all the bow hunters and archery enthusiests in my area that it would be a great success. I just need some advise. Also, does the NFAA help with starting a club such as this. Any help would be greatly appriciated.
> 
> Thanks


WE have a pop-up archery tournament coming up in Mar 19th & 20th of this year, money to be given away for first 3 places


----------

